# Some Reo love



## RayDeny (10/9/17)

I purchased a well used Reo from the forum not to long ago and thought it was time to give it some much needed love.

After a paint-strip the corrosion was quite evident. Nothing a quick sandblasting dose not fix. Then a Alodine bath to prevent future corrosion.

Now to get my hands on a new 510 and decide what color she will go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Petrus (10/9/17)

Wow, that looks so good. Maybe you must get @hands to do some engraving for you and make her one of a kind. Just a suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (10/9/17)

That's a great idea you have there. Have some fine sanding to do to get some minor dings and scratches out, then fill in the piting with some structural adhesive (fortunately it's mostly on the inside) then having @hands , hands do a number on it would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (10/9/17)

RayDeny said:


> That's a great idea you have there. Have some fine sanding to do to get some minor dings and scratches out, then fill in the piting with some structural adhesive (fortunately it's mostly on the inside) then having @hands , hands do a number on it would be awesome.


Any ideas on what engraving you want done? 
This pattern is not my style but it looks really good (billet box engraving bit you get the idea. )


Some more reos I believe engraved by @hands for @Rob Fisher.

Pictures courtesy Ecigssa.co.za!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny (10/9/17)

I've not quite thought of the stile to be hones. But the BB ingraving looks wicked.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/17)

Nice work @RayDeny . It is great to see someone upcycling (I hate that word) a much loved vaping product. 

Most vaping products are seen to be replaceable and not repairable. I would seem that many of us throw away "broken" mods because we do not have the skills to repair them. In some case all that is wrong is a loose connection or a loose wire, which could simply be re-soldered. 

It has reached a point where even the simple act of opening up a mod and re-soldering a wire would cost a large percentage of the total cost of a replacement mod.

A replacement module for a Pico. i.e. all the electrical guts, including the screen, costs less than R 150.


A quick strip and solder job would provide a Pico with brand new internals.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/9/17)

I feel the need to thank you for restoring a legend  

Cant wait to see the end result

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Alex (10/9/17)

Good job so far, you can also sand down the 510 raised cup area and turn it into a LP (low profile) version, in order to accommodate all RDA sizes.


----------



## Silver (10/9/17)

RayDeny said:


> I purchased a well used Reo from the forum not to long ago and thought it was time to give it some much needed love.
> 
> After a paint-strip the corrosion was quite evident. Nothing a quick sandblasting dose not fix. Then a Alodine bath to prevent future corrosion.
> 
> ...



Wow @RayDeny , congrats
It is so great to see the transformation!!


----------



## RayDeny (4/4/18)

Ok I’m still very undecided on what way to go with the Reo but thanks to some awesome forum mates , we have a new SS 510 and some bits. 

I thought I could hold out till I could decide on a design but, nope, she had to live again. 

Note to self and all wanting to replace the 510, not as easy as a heat gun and deep freezer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre (4/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> Ok I’m still very undecided on what way to go with the Reo but thanks to some awesome forum mates , we have a new SS 510 and some bits.
> 
> I thought I could hold out till I could decide on a design but, nope, she had to live again.
> 
> ...


So, how did you get it out....and in? In case I ever have to do it.


----------



## RayDeny (5/4/18)

Andre said:


> So, how did you get it out....and in? In case I ever have to do it.



To get it out, it comes down to drilling it out. I used a few bits from small to about half a mill smaller then the outside diameter of the 510. From there I used a punch and small flat screwdriver to deform the left over and pull it out.

Getting it in, I placed the new 510 in the deep freezer on power freez for half the day. I then heated the Rio body up to FFfFFffff hot in the hope it would just slip in............. nope it was not to be.

I then redone the whole process but this time with the help of a vice ,some smooth plates on ether end and a socket on the 510 it went in.

Brute force and ignorance wins this one just with less ignorance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (5/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> To get it out, it comes down to drilling it out. I used a few bits from small to about half a mill smaller then the outside diameter of the 510. From there I used a punch and small flat screwdriver to deform the left over and pull it out.
> 
> Getting it in, I placed the new 510 in the deep freezer on power freez for half the day. I then heated the Rio body up to FFfFFffff hot in the hope it would just slip in............. nope it was not to be.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but way beyond my capabilities. Shall have to call on you if ever required!


----------



## RayDeny (5/4/18)

Andre said:


> Thanks, but way beyond my capabilities. Shall have to call on you if ever required!



Anytime, the trick is as with anything you are pressing on, once it starts moving Do not stop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eric Parlin (19/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> To get it out, it comes down to drilling it out. I used a few bits from small to about half a mill smaller then the outside diameter of the 510. From there I used a punch and small flat screwdriver to deform the left over and pull it out.
> 
> Getting it in, I placed the new 510 in the deep freezer on power freez for half the day. I then heated the Rio body up to FFfFFffff hot in the hope it would just slip in............. nope it was not to be.
> 
> ...



Well done @RayDeny ! When we get any Reos back into the shop here for 510 upgrades, that's exactly how we do it as well - drill out the old one and then we use a 12 ton press to press the new 510 into place. I know once a 510 is in, it's not going anywhere!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (19/4/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Nice work @RayDeny . It is great to see someone upcycling (I hate that word) a much loved vaping product.
> 
> Most vaping products are seen to be replaceable and not repairable. I would seem that many of us throw away "broken" mods because we do not have the skills to repair them. In some case all that is wrong is a loose connection or a loose wire, which could simply be re-soldered.
> 
> ...



Very old post I know, but do you know where one can get these boards? All the vendors I have asked doesn't even want to start looking for these boards.


----------



## blujeenz (19/4/18)

Adephi said:


> Very old post I know, but do you know where one can get these boards? All the vendors I have asked doesn't even want to start looking for these boards.


Fasttech according to Google.
https://www.fasttech.com/product/5573600-istick-pico-75w-styled-tc-vw-apv-box-mod-control

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

